# bin cages - cutting lids & alternative housing



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

Are there any other ways of safely cutting a whole in the lid of a RUB, as I dont have a soldering iron?

I was also wondering if anyone uses different housing for their mice? My buck is currently in a wire cage, I havent got any does yet. I've looked at the lucky reptile cages but they are quite expensive. My only concern with the bin cages is the possibility of my mice chewing their way out and me making a hash of the lids!!


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

If you do a bit of searching here, you'll find it's been covered several times.

I wouldn't use a soldering iron, it's not the correct tool & the fumes are horrible. There are several small electrical cutting tools, a small angle grinder works well.

I personally use a Multi Tool from Lidl, it has a few different cutting attachments & works very well.


----------

